# Farmwork in WA?



## Elearning Courses (Jun 2, 2011)

Well its not going to be easy to find that kind of job if you don't know anyone who knows someone in the farm business. Those sort of needs, compared to needs like workers needed in an office are not or rarely posted in job posting sites. Anyways, I'll talk to some people and ask around if they know a place with an opening.


----------

